# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  A mund te gjej se kush me merr me #..?

## BlooD_VenoM

Pershendetje Forumi.!

Kam dy-tre dite qe me marin me Anonymous ne Cel.Dmth me THURJE # sic themi ne.Po me fiksoi nuk e mar vesh kush eshte.Tani a kam ndonje mundesi te mar vesh se kush me mer.Nr e kam What's Up-AMC.Po te vete ne Tirane te ata te AMC ta tregojne nr?
Faleminderit..

----------


## UGNee

po....ke te drejt!!!!!!s'durohen dot ata.....

----------


## [Neo]

BlooD_VenoM sta tregon njeri mos u lodh kot se nuk ke ca i ben.

----------


## elsaa

BlooD e gjete kush te merte ne telefon , apo akoma jo ? 
Na trego edhe ne kush ishte se na bone kurjoze  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strange

E vetmja mënyre eshte ti telefonosh atyre te rrjetit tende, po te treguan, se unë kisha te njëjtin problem, s'me treguan, me hoqën qafe me njehere.  :i ngrysur:  Besoj se vetëm ata mund te din se qa numra thirre, dhe te thirrin. Apo ndoshta dhe Policia?

----------


## maxhuni

*Nqs E ke Nr Me Kontrate dhe Mund Ta Gjesh ... Paguan Nje Takse Mujore .... Per Vehete Ashu e Kam Dhe Gjithe Nr Qe Marin Me # Tek Un DeL Nr ..... Shnet*

----------


## white-knight

> Kam dy-tre dite qe me marin me Anonymous ne Cel.Dmth me THURJE # sic themi ne.Po me fiksoi nuk e mar vesh kush eshte.Tani a kam ndonje mundesi te mar vesh se kush me mer.Nr e kam What's Up-AMC.Po te vete ne Tirane te ata te AMC ta tregojne nr?
> Faleminderit..


E paske keq punen.Harroje se se gjen dot.Vetem nqs do besh padi penale ne polici duke e cilesuar si kanosje pooooooor,s ja vlen me kete rruge apo jo :perqeshje: 
Pastaj ndonje vajze do jete pse merzitesh ti :shkelje syri:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

He ju ju talluni talluni se ju ka ardh dita  :perqeshje: .As nuk e mora vesh fare dhe na cau mandolinen mer 6-7her ne dite e le 5min cel hapur nuk flet.Madaber e di qe nuk ta japin nr ata te sherbimit se ket problem kishte dhe Kryetari i Bashkise dhe as atij nuk ia dhane.Nr nuk e kam me kontrat se te ishte me kontrat do vinin tabulatet carcaf.Po te jete elsaa nuk vjen as keq  :ngerdheshje: ...

----------


## elsaa

BlooD vertet ti ke hall dhe ne tallemi  :ngerdheshje:  
Me sa kam degjuar se vet nuk me ka besdisur njeri ne telefon ndonjeher , por ti mund te kontaktosh me kompanine telefonike qe ke  dhe ata nuk te tregojne nr por mund ta bllokojne thirrjen nga ai nr qe te merr ty , dhe ti bie rehat nga ai ose ajo qe te merr  :shkelje syri:  Kaq dita une .

----------


## crazy_diamond

blloko te gjithe nr anonime,dhe problemi zgjidhet.

----------


## Apollyon

Edhe mu me kan shqetesu me nje nr privat.. si ta gjej se kush eshte? ;p

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Edhe mu me kan shqetesu me nje nr privat.. si ta gjej se kush eshte? ;p



Kollaj e di una kush ka qen hahaha , masnej ka qen me nr thjesht cik von ...


elsaa nga tja filloj ???

----------


## elsaa

> elsaa nga tja filloj ???


 WAl sta them dot nga tja fillosh se nuk me lene keta moderatoret  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

Na falni po shkrimet jashte teme i fshiva. Mos me urreni por bera thjesht detyren.

Problemi i telefonatave te bezdisshme me numer privat eshte nje problem shume serioz, ata qe jane viktima te ketij fenomeni e kuptojne shume mire ankthin dhe bezdisjen qe shkakton kjo gje.
Por çdo njeri ka te drejte te ruaje privatesine e vet duke marre pa numer, dhe nga ana tjeter çdo njeri ka te drejte te dije kush e bezdis me telefonata. Per fat te keq ligji me sa di une nuk parashikon asnje lloj rregulli per te ekuilibruar keto te drejta.

----------


## saura

Ne shqiperi dihet sa funksionojne gjykatat ,e per keto probleme ,qe i duken qesharake ,pavarsisht se jane shume te besdishme .Kompanite nuk kane te drejte te japin informacion ,vetem po te besh denoncim ne polici.Atyre dhe gjykates i japin pergjigje.Eshte shume rruge e gjate ,e nuk nxjerr gje .Te bie me mire te gjesh ndonje mik nga  AMC te ta thote ,ose ndero numer.

----------


## elsaa

> Na falni po shkrimet jashte teme i fshiva. Mos me urreni por bera thjesht detyren.


xfiles me vjen keq nuk te urrejme aspak , mos na shaj edhe ti neve se te nxorrem pune. 
xfiles urime per detyren se tani e pashe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Keshtuqe i bie ta hedh ne gjyq huh.Pfff e di qe e lej aty te harxhoj lekt sesa ta hedh ne gjyq.Me shume me kushton avokati sesa ajo hapja cel  :perqeshje: .LoL.

----------


## derjansi

ndrysho numrin ma mir

----------


## Flori

Te ishte se mund ta gjeje numrin, se kishin ven fare telefonaten anonime...

mund te jet dhe nje telefonat nga jasht shtetit ku ti ndollesh, dhe numri esht i fshehuar apo kompania nuk mund ta arrij ate.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po ja e nderrova nr do bie rehat 1jave pastaj kur te meret vesh nr do filloj avazi.

----------

